# Seat belt light/and airbag light staying on



## NRL831 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi
I purchased a 2016 Mohawk In April this year. Been going fine. However, on Sunday while taking it out the Seat belt warning light came on and so did the Airbag light. It was binging constantly 
Anybody had this issue? If so , how did you resolve it?
TIA


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I took mine back to the dealer and had it repaired under the guarantee.

IGYA.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a common fault on Fiat based cabs, and probably Peugeot or other vans using common equipment. I have had my ECU replaced by Fiat as a goodwill gesture out of warranty. My van is 2016. I did have to apply some pressure by quoting one or two other faults with the Fiat base, albeit they arose during the first year. Eg, replacement instrument panel due to faintly glowing warning lights, wiper control failing etc.

Google the fault. There are lots of posts on various forums regarding this issue. Some can be due to wiring under the drivers seat getting strained by the seat swivelling. There are also two firms who will repair your ecu at a substantially lesser price than Fiat. Crashdata is one such firm, again lots of posts on various forums.

Hope this helps.

Davy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours is much older, one seatbelt at fault, the dealer computer can identify exact location.

If they will repair under guarantee push very hard, 'cos our simple fault cost 600€.

There are many locations it could be, but once that light goes on NONE of the seatbelt tensioner or the airbags will work until it has been cleared. It could be a simple disconnection of a wire, or a very expensive control module or many things in between, but it does require professional expertise and computer equipment to correct, the eBay type fault readers do not work with clearing seatbelt or air bag coded faults for safety reasons.

Good luck. Do let us know it is sorted.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have put anything under the passengers seat have a very careful look at the wiring. There is a sensor built into the seat so that the seat belt tensioner will ONLY fire if it detects weight on the seat. The wires for the sensor are VERY thin and easily dislodged/unplugged That’s what happened to me, so I was able to sort it easily. Worth five minutes looky-see! 

Andy


----------

